# Pics from the 4th



## chippin-in (Jul 7, 2012)

Here are some pics I took at the country on the 4th. The property is very thick with underbrush and deadfall that I didn’t go deep lookin for burls due to time…wanted to spend time with the family too.

I found what I believe to be a large cottonwood tree with a burl. The burl is about 2’x3’x12”deep. The tree is about 4’x3.5’.

[attachment=7527]

[attachment=7530]

[attachment=7555]

Here is another interesting tree. It is on a fence line. It appears that the fence somehow stopped the tree from growing round. It is flat on the fence side. I found this to be odd. Any idea how this affects the inside/grain? It’s a small tree, maybe only 8” in dia.

[attachment=7558]

[attachment=7559]

The last tree is another large cottonwood. Its approx 6’in dia. The pic with the 4 wheeler doesn’t really show it tho. The 4 wheeler is about 3 ft away from the tree. The trunk is actually wider that the atv is long. 

[attachment=7556]

[attachment=7557]

In the last pic, some comedian place some signs on the trees. They have been there for years. I have only gone about 90mph thru here even tho its under the speed limit. I just want to be safe.

[attachment=7560]

Thanks for lookin.
Robert


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2012)

That's not a burl in the first pic just where a branch died in the past I think, or where a foreign object was nailed against the tree and it grew around it or something. Barbed wire will make a tree bulge too - see your pics below. 

The second tree is a Hackberry. For future reference always try to remember to get pics of the leaves and any fruit when you tale pics of a trunk. It's like taking pics of a super model from the knees down. Not bad but surely didn't get all the goods in the photo shoot. 

BTW it's a good thing "milling fever" hasn't gotten hold of you yet.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 8, 2012)

I agree Kevin, I am wondering how long it will be before we see Robert going down the road in his police cruiser towing a woodmizer....... :lolol::lolol:


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 8, 2012)

Kevin said:


> That's not a burl in the first pic just where a branch died in the past I think, or where a foreign object was nailed against the tree and it grew around it or something. Barbed wire will make a tree bulge too - see your pics below.
> 
> The second tree is a Hackberry. For future reference always try to remember to get pics of the leaves and any fruit when you tale pics of a trunk. It's like taking pics of a super model from the knees down. Not bad but surely didn't get all the goods in the photo shoot.
> 
> BTW it's a good thing "milling fever" hasn't gotten hold of you yet.



I wasnt sure if it was a burl or not. It did seem smoother than the rest of the tree and does appear to come out of the tree instead of growing on it. Thanks.

Its hard for me to understand how the 2nd tree grew that way. I would think the tree would grow around the barbed wire, not flatten out like it did. Was something else going on there?

The fever has hit, but my wife has me on real good medication


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 8, 2012)

Mike1950 said:


> I agree Kevin, I am wondering how long it will be before we see Robert going down the road in his police cruiser towing a woodmizer....... :lolol::lolol:



If I had a mill and my patrol car had a trailer hitch...you might be seeing it already :lolol:


----------



## Kevin (Jul 8, 2012)

chippin-in said:


> ....Its hard for me to understand how the 2nd tree grew that way. I would think the tree would grow around the barbed wire, not flatten out like it did. Was something else going on there?...



One of the hardest things we can attempt is to look at something in the present and explain how/why it got that way from the past. We look at a homeless guy or gal on the street corner and we think they were always losers, always alcoholics, always panhandlers, but that's ignoring the truth of their past to whatever degree. None of them started out that way. 

I didn't mean to choose such a controversial topic as an analogy but it's what came to mind so I'll stick with it. But that's how I try to look at anything and a tree that's growing around wire or anything else, first had to grow *against* it before it could envelope the wire. Sometimes the tree grows *around* quickly sometimes not. I don't understand the factors involved completely I just know nature follows a script only to a certain degree. 

One thing I know about people is, unless you know them as a twin (ok and not even then always) you cannot know what caused them to be "funneled into the street". Your tree is no different. If someone tels you they know exactly why that tree grew that way, I say they should also be able to solve society's woes. Neither is possible in this world. 

If you want me to help your wife accept your wood addiction, *and* help her to see that y'all need not one sawmill, but a "his and hers" sawmill, I'll need a lot more than the $30K retainer you sent Robert. In the end I can save you both a LOT of money, but the $30K you sent isn't even a tip of the iceberg.


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 8, 2012)

If you want me to help your wife accept your wood addiction, and help her to see that y'all need not one sawmill, but a "his and hers" sawmill, I'll need a lot more than the $30K retainer you sent Robert. In the end I can save you both a LOT of money, but the $30K you sent isn't even a tip of the iceberg. 

If she reads that, there will only be a hers sawmill. But I will have a really nice homemade wooden casket.


----------

